# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Ταξιάρχη

## xara

Ακυβέρνητο έμεινε λίγο εξω απο τη Χίο το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ της ΝΕΛ, λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης. ( Η τελικά ήταν οπως ακούστηκε, πυρκαιά στο μηχανοστάσιο;) Ρυμουλκούμενο επέστρεψε τελικά στο λιμάνι της Χίου, απ΄ όπου είχε αποπλεύσει και αποβίβασε επιβάτες και οχήματα.

Route Piraeus - Chios - Mytilene - Lemnos - Thessaloniki 
Building year 1976 / 1993 
Building yard Framn&aelig;s Mek Vaerksted A/S, Norway  
Owner Maritime Co. of Lesvos 
Operator NEL Lines 
Length 135,79 m 
Breadth 26,73 m 
Draft 7,18 m 
GT 7.299 
Machinery ? 
Speed 18,5 kn. 
Number of passengers 12 / 550 / 800 
Number of beds 12 / 198 
Number of cars 300 
Lanemetres 1.050 
Port of registry Mytilene
Flag Greece 
Former names Euromantique (1998-1999) 
Euromantique (1997-1998) - ISNASA
Euromantique (1996-1997) - Dart Line
Euromantique (1995-1996) - Eurolink
Agia Methodia (1995) - Eurolink
Agia Methodia (1994-1995) - A.K. Ventouris
Seaway I (1993-1994) - ?
Seaway Hobart (1984-1993) - ?
Union Hobart (1976-1984) - ?

Former owners A.K. Ventouris (1993-1999)

----------


## andreas

¶κουσα σε κάποιο δελτίο ειδήσεων κάτι περί πυκνού καπνού από την τσιμινιέρα. Ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ πληρώνει φέτος το "ξεζούμισμα" που του κάνουν μιας κι έχει εξαντλητικά ωράρια. Κι επειδή η ΝΕΛ φημίζεται για τις συντηρήσεις που δεν κάνει στα πλοία της, λογικό ήταν το πλοίο να μην αντέξει. Και πάλι καλά να λέμε που άντεξε μέχρι μέσα Αυγούστου.

----------


## Morgan

18 ωρες καθυστερηση , αυτο ειναι αρκετο!
σκοτωνεις επιστροφη απο αδεια ή εναρξη αδειας με το "ετσι θελω".
Τα συγχαρητηρια μου στην εταιρεια

και υστερα θα μας φταινε οι ξενες σημαιες

----------


## Morgan

Υ.Ε.Ν.


22-08-2005 
Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης: 
Την 00:30 ενημερώθηκε ο Θάλαμος Επιχειρήσεων του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ» Ν.ΜΥΤ. 36 ότι ενώ έπλεε 10 ν.μ. Β.Α. ¶κρα ΚΑΜΠΑΝΟΣ ¶νδρου παρουσίασε βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή. 
Το πλοίο που είχε αποπλεύσει την 17:45 από Χίο για Πειραιά με 537 επιβάτες συνεχίζει το δρομολόγιό του για Πειραιά. 


*Και η ταλαιπωρια , η αγωνια και η πιεση προς τους μονους ανευθυνους (ως ενα σημειο) επιβατες συνεχιστηκε....*

----------


## andreas

Για μένα το πιο αισχρό σημείο είναι που δώθηκε πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης κλάσης από τον νηογνώμονα. Όσο υπάρχουν αυτές οι επιθεωρήσεις, αυτά θα τραβάνε οι επιβάτες.

----------


## Morgan

ετσι δεν γινεται παντα ??  :evil:

----------


## andreas

Δυστυχώς ναι με ποιο κραυγαλαίο παράδειγμα το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ.

----------


## xara

Η βλάβη ηταν τρομοκρατική ενέργεια. *Των κοριών...*
 :mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

μηπως των καβουριων στην τσεπη??

----------


## George

:lol:  :lol: Xα, χα :lol:  :lol: 

Πολύ καλό Morgan!!

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Αυτό δεν έχει ξαναγίνει στα χρονικά της ΝΕΛ. 8 ώρες Χίος - Χίος! Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό η ΝΕΛ θέλησε να αποζημιώσει τους επιβάτες με αεροπλάνο της Aegean! Έλα όμως που και αυτό πήρε φωτία ο ένας κινητήρας κατά τη προσγείωση του στο αεροδρόμιο της Χίου. Όποτε παιδιά πρέπει να βρούμε άλλο τρόπο μεταφοράς στα Ελληνικά νησιά....

----------


## apost

Φιλλε μαλλων τουσ αγαπουσε το νιση και δεν ηθελε να φιγουν

----------


## Paralia

> Αυτό δεν έχει ξαναγίνει στα χρονικά της ΝΕΛ. 8 ώρες Χίος - Χίος! Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό η ΝΕΛ θέλησε να αποζημιώσει τους επιβάτες με αεροπλάνο της Aegean! Έλα όμως που και αυτό πήρε φωτία ο ένας κινητήρας κατά τη προσγείωση του στο αεροδρόμιο της Χίου. Όποτε παιδιά πρέπει να βρούμε άλλο τρόπο μεταφοράς στα Ελληνικά νησιά....


Ο Ταξιάρχης δεν κάνει δρομολόγια αυτό τον καιρο, πότε έγινε αυτό που αναφέρεις?

----------


## shipfan

Για τη διευκόλυνση όλων όσων παρακολουθούμε τα θέματα, ας είμαστε πιο σαφείς...

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Το συμβάν με το δρομολόγιο "Χίος-Χίος" είχε γίνει με το Ταξιάρχης πριν από 2 χρόνια το καλοκαίρι του 2005 όταν σταμάτησε-πήρε φωτιά η μία μηχανή και το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Χίο. Οι επιβάτες έκαναν 8 ώρες διαδρομή με αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Χίου και άφιξη στο ίδιο λιμάνι.

----------


## 2nd mate

μολις ειχα ενημερωση για βλαβη του πλοιου....μετα απο επιθεωρηση στη Χιο δοθηκε αποπλους και ερχεται κενο επιβατων. αν μαθω νεοτερα θα επανερθω.

----------


## Νaval22

Δηλαδή το δρομολόγιο ακυρώθηκε και οι επιβάτες απο Μυτιλήνη? θα μείνουν να περιμένουν το ΧΙΟΣ?

----------


## JASON12345

¶κουσα ότι πήγε Πειραιά κενού φορτίου.

----------


## 2nd mate

Εξω απο τον πειραια συμφωνα με το ais και με σχετικα ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα( 15,2knts)...
λεπτομερειες δεν εχω μαθει ακομα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Είχα αναφέρει και χθές ότι καθυστέρησε να έρθει Μυτιλήνη-αλλά πίστευα ότι ήταν λόγω πολλών φορτηγών.Τελικά αν και έφυγε στις 18:00 κανονικά,έφτασε στις 22:00 στη Χίο έγινε έκτακτη επιθεώρηση και έφυγε κενό επιβατών για Πειραιά.Οι επιβάτες από Μυτιλήνη μείνανε Χίο και λογικά  συνέχισαν με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.

----------


## Νaval22

Για να πήγαινε με 15,2 δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι σοβαρό,καλά έκαναν και για λόγους ασφάλειας έβγαλαν τους επιβάτες,αλλά ένα καλοκαίρι που ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ταξιδεύε με 1,5 προπέλα και ενώ το ήξεραν μέχρι και οι σαρδέλες της Καλλονής κανείς δεν έλεγε τπτ,και ούτε το σταμάτησαν για επιθεώρηση

----------


## scoufgian

για να πηγαινει ετσι κατι αλλο συμβαινει.εχει κακο ιστορικο παντως .αν θυμαμαι καλα το καλοκαιρι του 2000 ειχε ερθει καθυστερημενο στο πειραια με προβλημα στο ασανσερ των αυτοκινητων .ειχε καθησει ενα φορτηγο με καρπουζια πανω στο ασανσερ και ειχε προκαλεσει ζημια.αφου αντι να φυγει 9 η ωρα το βραδυ εφυγε την επομενη μερα στις 9 το πρωι

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά όλα τα βαπόρια έχουν βλάβες! Τι να πούν και κάτι αλλα...

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω αποστολε μαζι σου.μηχανες ειναι κι αυτες,πως να μην χαλασουν.........

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω παρκαρε κανονικα στη θεση του μεσα στο λιμανι

----------


## Νaval22

> αν θυμαμαι καλα το καλοκαιρι του 2000 ειχε ερθει καθυστερημενο στο πειραια με προβλημα στο ασανσερ των αυτοκινητων .ειχε καθησει ενα φορτηγο με καρπουζια πανω στο ασανσερ και ειχε προκαλεσει ζημια.αφου αντι να φυγει 9 η ωρα το βραδυ εφυγε την επομενη μερα στις 9 το πρωι


Αυτό με το σπάσιμο του συρματόσχοινου στο άσανσερ ήταν καλοκαίρι του 2003 άλλα αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το ότι παρουσίασε βλάβη τώρα,πάντως για την ιστορία είχε ξαναβγάλει βλάβη το 2005 που έμεινε καραβοφάναρο στο Βενέτικο.

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε στεφανε το γεγονος με το ασανσερ δεν αναφερθηκε για να γινει συσχετισμος με τη σημερινη βλαβη.απλως μια αναφορα εγινε σε μια βλαβη που ειχε γινει καποια στιγμη

----------


## scoufgian

ειχαμε κανα νεο απο το ταξιαρχη?

----------


## Νaval22

Έφυγε κανονικά,απο ταχύτητα γύρω στα 17 ήταν! :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

*08:50* έμπαινε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με ικανοποιητικό γκαράζ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο στο ταξιαρχη που καταφερε και ξεπερασε συντομα το προβλημα του

----------


## gvaggelas

και η σχετική αναφορά



Μηχανική βλάβη σημειώθηκε το βράδυ της Τετάρτης στο πλοίο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ της ΝΕΛ στο δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη- Χίος- Πειραιάς, με αποτέλεσμα οι 100 περίπου επιβάτες να ταξιδέψουν στον Πειριά με το πλοίο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ αφού η ΝΕΛ άλλαξε τα εισιτήρια..
     Από το κλιμάκιο επιθεώρησης του λιμεναρχείου Χίου διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στο στροβιλοφυσητήρα (τούρμπο) της μιας κύριας μηχανής. Ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας, που παρακολουθεί το πλοίο, έδωσε άδεια για ένα ταξίδι άνευ επιβατών μέχρι τον Πειραιά.

www.chiosnews.gr

----------

